# What Did You Learn Today?



## MsBinky (Mar 8, 2008)

In french we have a very common expression which says "Je vais me coucher moins niaiseuse ce soir." Which basically translates into "I will go to bed smarter tonight". (I say it in french because it is funnier)

Anywho, the point is, we're constantly learning. Every day we learn something new. So I thought I'd make a thread where people can post things they learned during the day. 

I thought it could be fun and interesting. Doesn't have to be big things


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 8, 2008)

Tonight, I learned that there are white killer whales :bagheadI thought they were specifically "Willy" looking In my defence, they are rare. I learned this while reading this:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080307/killer_whale_080307/20080307?hub=SciTech


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 8, 2008)

Today I learned that I must get a job in order to pay for vet bills , that seem to be racking up lately :shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2008)

This is something I absolutely love and believe! We never stop learning and we should always attempt to learn something valuable and something trivial each day!

Today I learned that *Barbie's middle name is Millicent *when looking for Barbie names for a suggestion for Tinysmom LOL!

My *son has been putting our horses in the cross-ties and doing their feet when he's down doing stalls alone*. I didn't know that and wouldn't have let him do that when no one is there. It became very unsafe today when the ice slid off the barn roof and spooked our horse. So, now he has to have someone go with him if they are inside. It's just not safe to work with them alone sometimes...... He learned that today!

(Pokie flipped over and broke the cross-tie and could have really hurt herself and him!)


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, BBB, glad you found out and your son is okay. :?

I also learned that, you really need to keep track of the weather and always think of possible emergencies and not say that you will make an emergency kit and 2 years later, it's not done.

We are apparently expecting a huge snowstorm which should dump 35-40cm of snow and ice and I have no food in the house other than, 2 ramennoodle packs, a few pouches of oatmeal and hot chocolate, and a bag of milk... Oh and jellNooooooooot smart. I have been having serious problems with my asthma so walking in heavy snow and climbing snowbanks is out of the question. Hopefully, there won't be any problems with electricity or i am screwed. LOL. :?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I thought it could be fun and interesting. Doesn't have to be big things



Definitely fun and interesting! Great thread!

Not today, cuz I wasn't on all day, dealing with sewer issues and cleanup:grumpy:.

But yesterday, I learned that rabbits can see behind them without turning their heads, didn't know that:shock:. Now I know why when I walk past Snuff and it appears that he's keeping "an eye on me" he is, without turning his head:biggrin2:.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 8, 2008)

Today I learned that my idea of 'cold' has changed drasticly from when I lived in Portland, OR to now today was in the 40s and I was out in a skirt with no stockings and cutsie mary janes where in Portland I would have been totally bundled up and complaining


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 8, 2008)

Haha, I second that Katie! I was talking to my dad and he lives in Louisiana. I mentioned that it was really warm today and he said it was really cold there, and maybe it's warmer in Fairbanks than Louisiana! I laughed. His idea of "cold" is 50 degrees and my idea of "warm" is 15 degrees.

Anyhoo, today I learned that a guy who lived in the dorms when I was a resident assistant had a secret bunny in his room! His friend said that the bunny really smelled and I said I was surprised, turns out he was keeping the bunny in a RUBBERMAID TOTE :shock: Pooooor bunny! Heck, had I known he was doing this when I was an RA I would have got on his case not for having the rabbit, but for keeping it in such conditions! :X


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 8, 2008)

In Italian..

Oggi ho imparato che lo stupidity non conosce limiti e che tutti di che l'alimento mancante noi incolpasse sul mio figlio Blake e sul suo amico migliore Jared, fosse realmente mangiato mezzo e nascosto in cristiani room..and abbiamo trovato la ripresa esterna


In English..

Today I learned that stupidity knows no bounds, and that all that missing food we blamed on my son Blake and his best friend Jared, was actually half eaten and hidden in Christians room..and we found the remote.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Today I learned that *Barbie's middle name is Millicent *when looking for Barbie names for a suggestion for Tinysmom LOL!


I knew this...I still have my barbies and still pick up certain ones.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2008)

I think I knew it in the past but didn't really care LOL! 

Her last name - Roberts!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2008)

Yesterday I learned knew things to feed my Blue Tongue Skink. There is not much information about them out there. Thank god I have an aweseome vet (New One. My other awesome vet sees the bunnies though this one can to.) who knows about them.

Today that a child sleeping on the floor will have a bunny sitting on their head.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I think I knew it in the past but didn't really care LOL!
> 
> Her last name - Roberts!





Yup! Do you know that the person who created hernamed it after her daughter...an Ken after her another one of her children? Her Birthday is March 9, 1959. ................................Also she disappears for 9 months and comes back with a new sister. She has Skipper, Stacey, Kelly and Krissy. Though she did have other sibblings back in the day. Tuttie and Todd. Two cousins. 

I could go on but I think you guys now know I am a Barbie nut.


----------



## EileenH (Mar 8, 2008)

Wh-wh-wh-what? She disappears for 9 months & comes back with a sister??
Hmmmmm.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 8, 2008)

Today, I learnt that we are not the only country who change their clocks forward/back in Sprin/Autumn! 

I need to go back to school lol...


----------



## trailsend (Mar 8, 2008)

Good idea msbinky 

LOL at Barbie Millicent Roberts!


I learned today that I don't need a man to do "man" type things for me lol. I rebuilt our goat shed door and rewired electric fence all by my little self and in a storm! lol - mostly because the "man" could only be found hiding inside... but in the end, this was a good thing!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL at Mouse_chalk! Thats cute


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 8, 2008)

I learned that if there are 16 calves in the Calf Scramble at the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo, and if there are 26 kids, the child I birthed who is normally lazy and claims to be weak.. is quicker than a jackrabbit, and can actually catch and wrestle down a calf..

Wave a free calf in front of a redneck child and their speed,agility and energy levels far exceed Supermans.

I also learned that teenage boys turn into idiots if a cowgirls jeans are tight enough...they also say interesting things like *Hi I am snake.. er.. flake.. er..Blake...* if said tight jeaned cowgirl smiles and says hello.

Rodeo fun!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 8, 2008)

I learned that the movie 10,000 BC is not as good as it looks.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2008)

Today I learned that a young ewe will find a way to escape her pen although it means being away from the flock. She will stick around the pen but being outside doesn't seem to be separated to her.

I also learned that pretty cool cross-ties aren't as expensive as I thought.

and a yellow bird at petland was really cute but stunk really bad..... it was some sort of a parrot


----------



## bunnydude (Mar 8, 2008)

> "Je vais me coucher moins niaiseuse ce soir."



I just learned a cool new French expression:biggrin2:. I just finished my fifth year of French and plan to continue in college, so its pretty neat to learn something like that.


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 8, 2008)

I learned my dirty laundry is breeding and multiplying while my back is turned.

I learned Harry the cat is crazy enough to sit outside on the deck for 2 minutes in the middle of a blizzard (my husband let him go out...).


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 9, 2008)

Today I learned that the airport security rules are crazy packing to get ready for my spring break trip and trying to bring stuff to do on the plane.

And I also learned that Zoey actually moniters her own treat intake, unlike piggy mcpig face Wash.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2008)

Today I learned that it is possible, although VERY unlikely, for a patient who was dead moments before to leap up and attack you immediately after administering AED shocks to their heart. This happened to my EMT instructor a couple of years ago and the patient had no heart beat and wasn't breathing, the AED will only shock someone whose heart is in ventricular fibrillation. Talk about a surprise! Usually if the shocks work, it takes at least 30 seconds for the heart to start beating and the patient usually remains unconscious.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2008)

Today I learned that Hollywood lies.

STOP LAUGHING.

Tonight I watched "The Great Debaters" which I enjoyed. I came home and searched the internet for more information on a couple of the debaters (they gave "they went on to...." type information at the end of the movie) - only to find out - that two of them were based upon more than one character....so they sorta...ok .... the very much....LIED about what happened to those folks.

Makes me wonder now about all those other movies I've seen where they say, "XYZ went on to.....".

:X


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 9, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Today I learned that Hollywood lies.
> 
> STOP LAUGHING.
> 
> ...



WHAT?!? You Dorothy may have never made it back to Kansas? 

I won't laugh but you did give me a smile


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Today I learned that Hollywood lies.
> ...


That is right....if Dorothy was based on more than one character....she could be in Nebraska - or heaven forbid....the Dakotas!

Makes me really worry about the Walton boys (who were based on more than one character if I remember right) 

I'm assuming we know the truth about John-Boy though....:biggrin2:...that he really DID become an author!

Peg


----------



## missyscove (Mar 9, 2008)

Today I learned that there are a heck of a lot of Montreal Canadiens fans who attend LA Kings games, and that said Canadiens have their own song.
And that Canadians can be spelled Canadiens.


----------



## Leaf (Mar 9, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Today I learned that it is possible, although VERY unlikely, for a patient who was dead moments before to leap up and attack you immediately after administering AED shocks to their heart. This happened to my EMT instructor a couple of years ago and the patient had no heart beat and wasn't breathing, the AED will only shock someone whose heart is in ventricular fibrillation. Talk about a surprise! Usually if the shocks work, it takes at least 30 seconds for the heart to start beating and the patient usually remains unconscious.



:laugh:

Hopefully you'll never learn it first hand.... Moments like this are very few and far between and not something you 'expect'.


----------



## Leaf (Mar 9, 2008)

I learned that I am still as addicted to buying on eBay as I ever was.



:shock:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 10, 2008)

Today I learned that plane rides suck and airport security will never catch everything that you put in your huge backpack as a carryon:shhhh:

I had some lense cleaning fluid for my camera in there and forgot to take it out and no one complained *shrug*


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 10, 2008)

Today I learned that I can go five years without wearing earrings, and NOT have the holes close up on me. AMAZING! Well, I'll probably take these things out and stop wearing them again lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

Today I learned that I really hate the "spring forward" part of daylight saving time. :X


----------



## okiron (Mar 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Today I learned that I really hate the "spring forward" part of daylight saving time. :X


I had an interesting time watching my cell phone go from 1:59am to 3:00am though lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

okiron - you need to get out more.


----------



## okiron (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol my idea of getting out more is going to the mailbox to get the mail more than twice a week. I like my cave


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

I like mine also - but watching the phone time isn't exactly what I'd call entertaining LOL!


----------



## okiron (Mar 10, 2008)

I have just learned that Dahmer could stink up an entire 1 bedroom apartment with his poop. Oh me gee I can't breath!!! Help >.<


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 10, 2008)

Today I learnt that I only need about 5 hours sleep....and when I tell myself I will go to bed earlier- to turn over a new leaf and be good in that sense- when I go to bed at perhaps half ten or eleven, in the morning my head is so heavy and I cannot get up.

So I am never going to bed early again!!!! When I go to bed at about 1am, I can get up at 7.30, but when I got to bed at 10.30pm I just cannot get up at 7.30!!!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 10, 2008)

I learned that Tony is able to jump into the bathtub on his own but not get out of it.

I also learned that crabs are very hard to keep alive in a tank.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 10, 2008)

Today I have learnt to always keep chocolate in the house, because you just never know when you will have a craving for it, but not be near enough to or wellenough to get toany shop to go and get some!

Send me chocolate please!


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Today I have learnt to always keep chocolate in the house, because you just never know when you will have a craving for it, but not be near enough to or wellenough to get toany shop to go and get some!
> 
> Send me chocolate please!



Wow, that was me yesterday! I was going insane. LOL

Today I have learnt that this thread was a good idea 

And I have also learnt, that people abandonned their cars on the autoroute during the snowstorm :?


----------



## bluedimplett (Mar 10, 2008)

Today i learned that my cousin got back with her ex-boyfriend. Strangely enough.... she is very happy. Haven't seen her this happy in years. She said that their hearts found each other again.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2008)

Today (errr yesterday?)I've learned that I actually can wake up in the morning and be without a Diet Coke and yet I will live. (at least long enough to get to the grocery to get one!)


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 14, 2008)

Today I learned never to take a 4 and 7 year old to a movie theater and sit in the front row..


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Mar 14, 2008)

Today I learned that Spank can open doors :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 14, 2008)

PixieStixxx: :shock:indeed!!

TodayI learnt that going out with my friends is really-FUN and I should do it more often while I still can, and that it's really nice to see friends I haven't seen in a while! And that out of sight doesn't always mean out of mind, as this friend told me he had been thinking about meand worrying about me being so ill!


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 21, 2008)

Today I learned that banks don't buy back change in different currency. Like i was hoping to sell euro to buy back Canadian money... But they only accepted the bills. I never knew that :baghead


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 21, 2008)

Today I learned that when you're peeling garlic cloves, you really should get up and go get a knife to cut the little brown nubbin off the base of the clove instead of trying to break it off with your fingers. Garlic juice has a way of getting under your finger nail and making it burn for HOURS.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2008)

Today I learned something that LUMI learned...that I'm a pretty okay human and she actually likes me! 

She let me kiss her head and give her nosey bumps! 


Last night I learned that you can swindle Teeny into doing ANYTHING...as long as Calf Manna is involved...hehe!!!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 21, 2008)

Tonight I learned someone who I am not especially fond of, and I basically think is an immature idiot who needs a reality check, can chime in on my conversation, and try as I might to ignore her *input*, can really chap my royal rear.

I also learned that it is possible to go to my happy place and keep from slapping said person...and still keep a pleasant face so she doesn't notice the imminent danger she is in from my flying fists of fury.

I also learned that when your in the barn, and the stereo is on, and they do an advertisement for *Sesame Street Live: Elmo Grows Up*, that with the AC going, and the cage clattering and clanking of excited rabbits, it actually sounds like you could take the kiddies to go see a fantastic performance of Sesame Street Live: Elmo Throws Up*

I also learned that the prospect of seeing said show, and the subsequent numerous re sayings of the title throughout the advertisement makes your teenage son spew Dr Pepper approximately 3 feet. ELMO THROWS UP!!

I also learned that if you leave your teenage son alone for too long, and his bangs are bothering him, that he will take an electric razor to them, while wet, not account for shrinkage, and when his hair dries, it looks very much like the mental asylum haircuts they gave lobotomy patients in the early half of the century.

I also learned that if I do not take my Lunesta before bed, then I am awake enough to be disturbed by my husband snoring, which can most closely be compared to a Grizzly, with a deviated septum and a tennis ball shoved down his throat, thus leaving me to posting in this thread at 3:08 am.

It's been a most interesting day..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 21, 2008)

I've learned that I am going to make sure to have unusual sounds going while the Sesame Street Live commercials are on today! 

I've also learned that Iam surrounded byhumanoid forms ofround cavities meant to expel waste.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 21, 2008)

Shiloh, kind of 'bash' the garlic under a large knife first, it's sooo much easier to peel! 

Today I learned that going window shopping as a way of cheering yourself up with absolutely not a penny to your name is just really no form of retail therapy.... more a form of retail torture....

I also learned, a bitlike Zin that when my 'friend' who I dislike more and more each day asks me about my operation by saying 'so when are you going to get sliced and diced Jen?' I can *just about* ignore her and restrain myself from jumping across the table and punching her... Only just about though!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

Well - I've learned a lot in the last few days - think I'll share it all here.

On Friday I learned that my son is capable of surprising me...still. He called about 1 pm and asked how we were doing - if we had plans - how I was feeling, etc Then he asked me to go to the front door - he was standing there (and parked the car so I couldn't see it). I was totally shocked & blown away ~ and so thrilled to see him.

On Saturday I learned there is such a thing as "Easter Monday"....wow - I never knew that.

On Sunday and Monday I learned about someone that should be nicknamed "Mother (Sucker) Zin: Patron saint of ill bunnies..". Seems like in the last few days she has taken in not one - not two - but now THREE bunnies that all have health issues and needed to be rescued....

....ah ... but the last one (well - really all of them) are her story to tell.

But I've learned there are still SUCKERS (uh...I mean....wonderful bunny-loving) people out there who will help ill bunnies..

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh that ZIN! LOL! 



Today I learned that my horses have a new doc..... in addition to all of their old ones.... I have hired an equine orthodontist.....:shock: I was amazed at what he did and how good my horses have responded ALREADY! I'll have to update you all later when I see how the improvements progress.

I also learned Dakota is gentle and sweet until someone works on his sore tooth... and then he can be a handful - even when he nearly knocks himself out hitting the ceiling of a stall. And that he's quite funny when he has anesthesia! (drunk LOL)

I've learned that my horses are more expensive all the time and that equine orthodontists don't do bunny teeth. :grumpy:


----------



## MsBinky (May 15, 2008)

Omg. I have to bring this thread back because I just thought of something I learned yesterday...

So, most of you do not know this but I am a seafood lover. Shrimp, calamari, octopus, mussels, lobster, the whole works. I love love love them and living on my own, it`s probably the only thing i will actually bother to cook for myself. Other than that, kraft dinner, or anything in a can or box is fine by me.

A few months ago I was discussing with my doc about my weight etc. and I said I eat a lot of fish. Yes, dumb as I am I thought seafood was considered fish and good for my health. Yeah, you can imagine my doc's face. I have a cholesterol issue as my body just doesn't eliminate it and here I am stuffing my face with seafood proudly.

So I have been trying to behave but yesterday I was at WalMart and they have this really nice bag of shrimp for really cheap. (Ok yes I know fresh is best but I have none around here - well none safe to eat) So I let myself bring a bag home and decide to make some to eat while I watch a movie. I hadn't had supper and figured a munchie was good enough so I take half and leave the other half for another day.

For the first time... I look at the nutritonal chart and OMG what do i see?! 

1/9 of the bag = 245 mg of cholesterol. And I had just eaten half the bag :shock:

Life lessons #____ : When your doc says seafood is high in cholesterol, she means it's REALLY HIGH in cholesterol


----------



## trailsend (May 15, 2008)

OH my! That is A LOT. Yikes, I wouldn't have known. You always think seafood is better for you anyway... hehe.

I think this is a great thread still!

I learned today that my ferrier is going to start charging even more per horse - and that out of my three horses, mare, gelding, and stud, the stallion is the best behaved of the three!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 15, 2008)

I learned that it's cool that I am allergic to seafood LOL!


----------



## MsBinky (May 15, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I learned that it's cool that I am allergic to seafood LOL!



LOL @ Bo 

Trailsend, what is a ferrier? :embarrassed:


----------



## EileenH (May 15, 2008)

I learned that my bunny,Gulliver, peed on my hardwood floor in a place I didn't know about, and the floor is now black. 

Tomorrow, I hope to learn how to fix it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 15, 2008)

A ferrier or farrier is a blacksmith that that trims and puts shoes on horses.

If you learn how to fix that hardwood floor - share the info with me cause I have the same problem......


----------



## MsBinky (May 15, 2008)

Ah duh "fer" OY! Ty brain is asleep...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 16, 2008)

I learned today that when you think things are hopeless.. they arn't..



Jarred scrambled at the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo.. he caught a calf and won a certificate towards the purchase of his *dream heifer* a Hereford. He paid a deposit down on one, then he died. The plan was to let his sister show the heifer in his honor. Houston revoked the certificate because he passed away.

So our 4-H club was bound and determined to come up with the $1500 before next Weds.. before the deadline to pay for the heifer in full.

We had basically $500, and NOBODY was donating..



This new company in town.. a husband and wife team, paid the remainder in full.. without hesitation.

That's frickin AWESOME!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 16, 2008)

Way to make an entry to the community! Definitely brings them into the fold doesn't it?

I'm so happy for Jarred's family and friends.

Well, it's now Friday here.... and I learned that....... I need to go back to bed.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 16, 2008)

I learned tonight that I am stupid! Question on 5th grader!

If a pound of peanuts cost 0.48 cents what does 5/8 a pound cost?..........:huh

They got .40 cents.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 16, 2008)

Today i learnt that the best way to success in exams is to start revising early... i learnt this the hard way.


----------



## trailsend (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Bo for clearing that up LOL (about the ferrier)... I just saw this now!! It's O.K. if your brain was asleep misbinky- mine is right now.Just working on automatic! 

I learned today that trying to get ahold of your doctor is like trying to call the President at his home number.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 16, 2008)

I learned today that if you tell work you will be at noon as you need to get some things done - that you'll end up not hearing the alarm go off and will end up sleeping in until 10:30 - thus getting nothing done..


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 17, 2008)

I learned today that it is impossible to get 2 teenaged boys anda husband up and out the door in the space of 90 minutes:shock:.....and they say women are the ones that hold everything up!!!! Sheesh!


----------

